# American Airboat Corp. Edited Photos



## American.Airboats (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Everyone, here is some cool shots of our boats in action , and some minor editing done to them, please post your comments and check out our website, www.americanairboats.com or our FB page! Thanks.


----------



## American.Airboats (Oct 12, 2012)

*Dragon Lady and American Themed AirRanger's*

" Dragon Lady & American Themed AirRanger's "

This is our G.M. and V.P.'s Boats Respectively.


----------



## American.Airboats (Oct 12, 2012)

*2011 Camo Hunting Edition & Search/Rescue Edition AirRanger's*

2011 Camo Hunting Edition & Search/Rescue Edition AirRanger's


----------



## American.Airboats (Oct 12, 2012)

Different AirRanger Editions through the years!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking pics and awesome looking airboat. congrats!


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Law Dog!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice images but really way too heavy handed on the processing. Need to pay more attention to lighting and composition and use a lot less processing in post. IMHO. Now if you're really thin-skinned and can't take well-meaning critique, sorry 'bout that. Touchy-feely feedback does not help make for better photography.


----------

